# Australian Police Certificates



## cadams8353 (Jul 10, 2013)

Could someone tell me what the "cleanest" finding is on an Australian police check.

A friend of mine received a finding of "no disclosable court outcomes". Given that he has no convictions of any kind, he was surprised that the finding was not "no court outcomes of any kind".

Is it possible for police check to say "no court outcomes" or is "no disclosable court outcome" the best or cleanest finding?


Thanks


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

You should ring the police station and ask. If you find your answer please post it back here so we all have the info in case it comes up again in the future.


----------



## cadams8353 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. It is a bit hard (and expensive) to call however as I am out of the country. Maybe as a last resort I may have to call. But it struck me that there should be somewhere with this information. Basically, I am trying to find out whether the finding "no disclosable court outcomes"is the best finding that one can obtain, Personally, when I read than an individual has "no-diclosable court outcomes" I tend to assume that there is something there that cannot be disclosed.


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

What is the concern? Are you worried there is something on your record that shouldn't be?

The police checks for each country outlined by DIAC have all the information that they need. If there is nothing listed, even if it says "no disclosable outcomes" I believe this means that there is nothing to report on your record.


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Also - the police certificates show your whole record - including spent so if there was an arrest or something to report it would be listed.


----------



## cadams8353 (Jul 10, 2013)

Not really worried, so much as concerned that when I have my Australian police check for a US green card that a finding of "no-disclosable court outcomes" might lead US immigration to question my record. Maybe I am a suspicious person but when I see that there are no-disclosable outcomes i tend to assume there is something there.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## cadams8353 (Jul 10, 2013)

I heard back from the Australian Federal Police. They were helpful and clarified that there is no Police check that states "no court outcomes"

Thanks


----------

